# Max Distance You Would Use An EoTech?



## 91stSPS (Nov 11, 2007)

My wife and I have EoTech's on 3 of our 4 AR's and Mon we are going to a friends farm to do some shooting.  We need to zero her Bushmaster H-bar in which has an EoTech 512. He has berms set up at 100,200 and 300 meters as backstops.  What would be the max range you would zero an EoTech for?  Thanks in advance,  Sam


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 11, 2007)

50/200m zero


----------



## 91stSPS (Nov 11, 2007)

That is about what I thought, my wife has zero experience shooting rifles at long distance, and in a SHTF situation I would use my M-1 Garand for long range shooting.  Thanks for the input.  Sam


----------



## Olive Drab (Nov 11, 2007)

Anything much further than that I would switch to the backup iron sites or a magnified optic.  Thats just me though, some others are probably confident with a dot out to 400m


----------



## Cabbage Head (Nov 11, 2007)

At my work we have our eotechs set at a 100yrd zero.  It gives us a deviation of flight path of the bullet of approx 2in high/low from muzzle to around 225.  Plenty for what we would use it for in the street.  Up close the guys are taught to hold over.  Some use the bottom of the circle as a reference point to aim with.

To me this would work out for the close up work that the eotech is used for.  I agree that anyother shooting should be done with irons or magnified optics.


----------



## 8'Duece (Nov 13, 2007)

I was told by a "Quite Professional" with Army Special Forces to zero my Aimpoint CompM3 2MOA at 25 meters. Once the optic was zeroed I found that the it held true to 2 minute of angle out to 100 and 200 meters without the need for magnification. Account for bullet drop and you should be able to use the Eotech at those ranges comfortably. 

With the type of reticle that the Eotech uses it's even easier to account for BDC for open field shots. Though I can't imagine any LEO's or SWAT Teams throwing dope any further than the distance from a doorway to the couch or down the hall of a residential dwelling. Airport Security may have aircraft hangers to contend with but I can't imagine the engagement distance being anymore than 25-50 meters from front door to back door. 

If a LEO officer is engaging any further, then I'd expect him to be being using a bolt gun with high powered glass and be a designated sniper with proper documented training and a "Go" authorization before taking that shot. 

Just my .02


----------



## 91stSPS (Nov 13, 2007)

I have a Tri-Lux for my Colt H-Bar and it did pretty well at 300 meters, not a tack driver, but good enough.  My wife had a hard time getting used to the EoTech and I think I am going to get a different scope for her Bushy H-Bar.


----------



## jordan (Nov 15, 2007)

hmmm.... why fork up more cash for fancy optics?


----------



## Pete031 (Nov 15, 2007)

I was engaging at 300m successfully with one. All center of mass kill shots.


----------



## P. Beck (Nov 16, 2007)

I have used a variety of these types over the years, dating all the way back to the OEG, back in 1979 (dating myself).  Non-magnifying optics generally fit the same performance envelope as iron sights. They provide the eye with a fixed reference.

Their single biggest advantage is that they place the reticle in the same visual plane as the target, eliminating the need to align the front and rear sights and maintaining this alignment through the engagement. This is useful in that, under stress, humans instinctively focus on the threat.  In practical terms this translates into decreased engagement cycle times. 

The advantage of the EOTECH over the Aimpoint is the lack of parallax induced aiming error.  Like properly zeroed iron sights, what you see is that you get. 82ndtrooper received good advice. Zero at 25m using the 25m M16/M4 zero target and you be just fine.


----------

